# Pirelli Tyres



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have just been watching a Formula One Motor Race on television.
I think we should be thankful that Pirelli do not make tyres for motorhomes else we would all be in trouble. They keep putting different tyres on these cars during the race and none of them last the distance.
I remember when Dunlop used to make the tyres for racing cars and they used to last two or three races.


Spannerman007


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I liked the comment on here when Brands Hatch was on, "it's a good job they don't make condoms". _Quoted with respect to original poster._
p-c


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Pirelli were asked to make tyres that do not last a race. The pit stops required as a consequence were intended to make the race more exciting.

The drivers do not like this situation as they can no longer drive flat out and race but have their race controlled , to a large extent, by their engineers on the pit wall.

Pirelli could quite easily make tyres to last a full race distance. 

Our MH's are not producing in excess of 750 BHP and massive downforce either.


----------



## snmh (Oct 7, 2013)

Indeed - shame it has made it even more boring instead though.

Last Sunday both Red Bull drivers received messages within the first few laps from their race engineers telling them in essence to slow down, drop back and stop racing so hard if they wanted to win the 'race'.

It doesn't really deserve to be called motor racing any more.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I enjoyed the race (mainly because it looked like Vettel was not going to win) but agree that drivers being told to maintain station at 2 seconds behind the car in front is not "Racing" - as in going flat out all the time.

It IS "Tactics" though...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Spannerman007 said:


> I have just been watching a Formula One Motor Race on television.
> I think we should be thankful that Pirelli do not make tyres for motorhomes else we would all be in trouble. They keep putting different tyres on these cars during the race and none of them last the distance.
> I remember when Dunlop used to make the tyres for racing cars and they used to last two or three races.
> 
> Spannerman007


I watched the F1 and Moto GP , Moto GP was far more exciting to watch , and no tyre changes racing from start to finish .


----------

